# 1937 Schwinn Lasalle Motorbike



## hzqw2l (Nov 22, 2020)

__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 22, 2020)

I'm thinkin' that's going to sell.


----------



## stoney (Nov 22, 2020)

That's been kicking around for awhile. Maybe another owner but has been around. Might of even been posted here a year or 2 ago, can't remember.


----------



## Maskadeo (Nov 22, 2020)

Yeah, he puts it one eBay occasionally, but he’s really stuck on getting that price.


----------



## John G04 (Nov 22, 2020)

He should part it out, not like its an original bike or a great restoration anyway. He’d probably get more than his asking price if parted out anyway


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 22, 2020)

LOL....that's the original CABE owner...Richard (  "I'm not a bike collector but I'm starting a new letter for
antique bikes just a publisher so I have no interest in skimming the bike listings that mail in!" his words, this was circa 1994......
next thing you know...Ol Richey boy is skimming the classified submissions that get mailed to him 
to publish...and starts gobbling up bikes no one gets a chance to see in the classifieds!!! Hilarious!
Love that story ..true as heck... so funny...
He put himself on a pedestal as a "guy with no interest in the bike hobby, just publishing"....
.....some of the prior newsletters for the vintage bike hobby had bad reps as their collector publishers
were snagging the cool vintage goods before they would publish, IF they even published.
A friend of mine bought a near mint Ranger Champion from Richy Boy back then... probably
the nicest one in the hobby.
Richard (I have no interest in collecting bike but now I have a huge collection thanks to my newsletter) Truett!


Oh the good ol' days of bike collecting.


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 23, 2020)

John G04 said:


> He should part it out, not like its an original bike or a great restoration anyway. He’d probably get more than his asking price if parted out anyway





Suprisingly?  That was an original Alum gothic motorbike he found I think in FLA somewhere back then...
it was an original complete bike.  I forget if it was housepaint or orig paint tho...
Sadly he had the highest priced and absolute worst restorer in the nation clear coat and ruin that bike..
CyclArt in Vista Calif.  
CyclArt could do "ok" restorations on track and racing bikes...but they literally must have put on a 
blindfold when they tackled balloon stuff. This particualr Motorbike surprisingly, looks better than
most of what I've seen. 
A local Schwinn shop here would have them restore bikes... so I had the unfortunate local opportunity to 
view the botched jobs first hand... hoooweee.  And then you paid double what anyone else reputable would
charge..    Eeeeek!


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 23, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> Suprisingly?  That was an original Alum gothic motorbike he found I think in FLA somewhere back then...
> it was an original complete bike.  I forget if it was housepaint or orig paint tho...
> Sadly he had the highest priced and absolute worst restorer in the nation clear coat and ruin that bike..
> CyclArt in Vista Calif.
> ...



My buddy has couple bikes CA did, one of them felt off when he went to ride it and they didn't put grease in anything! Everything was dry including hubs! When asked they said people only display these bike's and grease is bad!!! LMFAO


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 23, 2020)

Probably a great 10' bike!


----------



## John G04 (Nov 23, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> My buddy has couple bikes CA did, one of them felt off when he went to ride it and they didn't put grease in anything! Everything was dry including hubs! When asked they said people only display these bike's and grease is bad!!! LMFAO




Wth? So they restore them badly and don’t even make them operational. Lose lose situation


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 23, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Wth? So they restore them badly and don’t even make them operational. Lose lose situation



Only good thing about them was they would make you any sticker on Earth and they were perfectly done! For most people you had to have them do a bike, then wasn't infringement! But if you got to know the couple, they would hook you up! Every so often they would let me go through there bone pile and scored tons of cool stuff! Man did they have some sweet road bikes on display!!


----------



## Cooper S. (Nov 23, 2020)

Was it Common to bring bikes to a shop to have them restored? Do people still do that?


bobcycles said:


> Suprisingly?  That was an original Alum gothic motorbike he found I think in FLA somewhere back then...
> it was an original complete bike.  I forget if it was housepaint or orig paint tho...
> Sadly he had the highest priced and absolute worst restorer in the nation clear coat and ruin that bike..
> CyclArt in Vista Calif.
> ...


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 23, 2020)

Cooper S. said:


> Was it Common to bring bikes to a shop to have them restored? Do people still do that?




I don't know of any other walk-in or store front restoration operations for bicycles...
well there's RICKS RESTORATIONS in Vegas... who will restore anything apparently..also hacks.
CyclArt is gone or closed as far as I know.
I remember when the owner Jim Cunningham purchased Jim Baileys saddle restoration business
and never used it, then offered it for sale.  I went and checked it out 20,000 or some ridiculous
price for a VHS "how to" tape some leather stamps and bucks...and a box or two of old seat carcasses
and parts.  Hilarious!

CyclArt was an odd business for sure...the owner was a racing enthusiast and collector...had a large warehouse space
in a business park near San Diego...even put on swaps once in a while and, as Dave mentioned, .he could reproduce decals very accurately...
and that was a win-win for racing bike restorations that tended to be one color with decals.
I'll never forget my Local Schwinn shop owner carl anderson showing me a B6 he paid 1800 dollars to paint
...this was 1990s money.  The lay out and graphics looked like a child did it..  but boy was it
shiny buried under layers and layers of clear.  
MANY people got 'taken in' by his sales pitch and super hyped business advertising...
Especially 'non bike collectors' who didn't know any better.... 
RIP CyclArt


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 24, 2020)

Jim also had a slot car business that he would take out to partys and farmer's market!


----------



## schwinnja (Nov 24, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> Suprisingly?  That was an original Alum gothic motorbike he found I think in FLA somewhere back then...
> it was an original complete bike.  I forget if it was housepaint or orig paint tho...
> Sadly he had the highest priced and absolute worst restorer in the nation clear coat and ruin that bike..
> CyclArt in Vista Calif.
> ...



https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=143860817493


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 25, 2020)

There's an estate sale place by my house that has a couple phantoms that CA did! There's just something a little off about them, nice looking paint but the rest is just slightly off!!


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 25, 2020)

And like 2g apiece and one's a girl's bike!


----------



## Maskadeo (Nov 25, 2020)

I want grandad’s old fenders, he can keep the rest of the bike!


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 25, 2020)

Is the black tank/red frame combo artistic license or did they come that way?


----------



## Maskadeo (Nov 25, 2020)

Artistic license all the way.


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 25, 2020)

I just dug through some old issues of the CABE Newsletter, and found a 1998 Vintage Bicycle Calendar. I believe “Miss January “ was the above mentioned bike.


----------



## srfndoc (Nov 25, 2020)

Maskadeo said:


> I want grandad’s old fenders, he can keep the rest of the bike!



Agreed... the fenders are suweet.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 28, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Only good thing about them was they would make you any sticker on Earth and they were perfectly done! For most people you had to have them do a bike, then wasn't infringement! But if you got to know the couple, they would hook you up! Every so often they would let me go through there bone pile and scored tons of cool stuff! Man did they have some sweet road bikes on display!!



I'm surprised by stumbling across this thread!  Looks like the LaSalle is sold but the CyclArt part is very timely!  I am in the middle of restoring my IDEOR right now.  Italian 10 speed from the early 1960's.  Had this bike since the late 60's.  Rode that thing everywhere!  About 1998 I found out that Jim Cunningham had original style decals for road bikes.  When I saw that he had them for my bike and saw the others I flipped!  Beautiful! 

Since I did auto restorations and paint I just needed the decals.  He went crazy and said only if I let him paint the bike.  His paintwork was not that great but he absolutely refused to sell the decals at ANY price.  I finally said OK but then he whipped out one more catch.  It had to include a CyclArt decal on the seat tube.  That's NOT Italian!  Argued with the guy for an hour.  He wanted to chrome the frame also.  Said nobody had a plater like his.  When he saw the Christensen plating later he shut up and never said a word! 

He got to paint it but his decal is on the underside of the bottom bracket.  I asked to have it put on after the clear so it could be scraped off.  He buried it!  Paint is holding up well and those decals are still beautiful!  After that he and I were OK but I steered clear of his hype. 

I still remember some of those European road and track bikes in the showroom.  Unbelievable with all the jewelry!


----------

